# Mandarin classes - 2 weeks



## suzancote (Nov 8, 2012)

I am currently in Singapore and wondering where is the best place for a 2-weeks intensive mandarin course. I am intermediate-level, 56 years old Canadian women, and also am looking for a clean and quiet place to stay for these two weeks starting next Monday, November 12.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

you want an accommodation AND a learning center ?

Well, google is your friend ..


----------



## Ifrpilot (Nov 4, 2012)

I've stayed in a few hotels over the past couple of months - you didn't mention a budget though so its hard to say if any of the ones Ive been in are a match. 

All of them have been quiet however!


----------



## ebiburger (Oct 20, 2012)

Hmm.. it's rather difficult to find a mandarin class that only runs for 2 weeks. Usually the courses goes up to about 7-10 weeks


----------



## dvdlin (Jun 14, 2011)

I am a Asian American born in Taiwan and know Mandarin pretty well. I can have a coffee session with you for free during the weekend. You can pm me if you feel like to have Mandarin chat for pratice.


----------

